# Twins measuring a week apart - sad ending



## maggie111

I just wanted to put my story up here for information if anyone is in the same shoes. I want to make it clear that my babies weren't measuring a few days apart but were always 10 days or so different, so quite a change. They only age the babies from the biggest - so I don't have specific ages, they just said about a week smaller most of the time which is how I counted her age.

Due to a small bleed I had my first scan at 7 weeks which showed twins! The big twin (Mr Big) was 7 weeks but the little one (Little Miss) was measuring only 5-6 weeks. I had fraternal twins which was good because they were seperate pregnancies meaning the health of one would not effect the other. The sonographer explained it was rare, but I could have ovulated a week later (which after a Google I discovered was called superfetation). I was told to come back after 2 weeks and scan again.

Another scan at 8&9 weeks showed both twins had grown perfectly for their size, I think they had hoped little twin would catch up, but I was pleased she had grown 2 weeks more even if she wasn't as big.

I went for a scan again at 11&12 weeks for the nuchal fold testing, little twin was measuring slightly under the 11 weeks needed for the screen, so I went back a week later at 13 weeks when the little one was measuring 12 weeks.

I was so delighted that the blood test and scan showed that both babies were at a low risk for downs syndrome. We had been told throughout the pregnancy there could be a chromosomal problem with the little twin which was why she was small, but she always grew as much as she was supposed to. If you didn't have another baby to compare her too, they'd just assume she was the age she measured.

We were told to come back at 16 weeks and if the scan was good then they would take us to the fetal medicine department for discussion about having an amnio and for more in depth growth measurements.

Unfortunately our scan at 16 weeks showed the little twin had died, just after the "safe" period, and she measured 13.5 weeks. :cry: However, it also showed that the other baby was growing, and was happy and would in all likelihood carry on as a healthy single pregnancy. The scan also showed he probably a boy.

Lying there, keeping still whilst they were trying desperately to find a heartbeat, whilst they took all the in depth measurements, got another sonographer to confirm, and tried to get lovely pictures for us to keep is definitely the saddest moment of my life. It was so hard to keep still, every now and then apologising as big heaving sobs came over me and my husband, meaning they couldn't scan till I had calmed.

The hospital led us straight to another private room where we waited for our consultant who was wonderful. She answered all of our questions. We learnt that the little twin would remain causing no pain or bleeding, she would wither a bit and come away with the after birth when we give birth to our baby boy. If we asked at the next scan, we would be able to see her still, if we chose to. I asked if it was likely to be an abnormality that could effect our next pregnancy and we were told there was less than a 1% chance it was a genetic fault.

The consultant said the most likely cause was the placenta never properly implanted. When you have one baby implant - it sends out hormones that stop another baby implanting on the womb wall along with other things (to cease egg production etc). It's possible if the other egg came a day later, or a week later that the placenta grew and attached, but never sufficiently enough to sustain it past 13.5 weeks.

Or, it is also possible that it was always a poorly small baby, who had one chromosome too many, or one too few. We will never know.

We are understandably, incredibly sad - but not as much as I thought I'd be. I never realised how much I was worried about this exact situation, I always said "if they're both there at the next scan..." then I would stop worrying, but I never felt completely confident. I waited so long to get pregnant, that actually I'm so happy I am still pregnant, I'm so pleased we're going to have a baby boy - it really does mean we can't get too sad because we will have a baby.

It is all very bittersweet.

Now that I have faced the worse of the news I feel relief. Like I always knew it was coming somehow. I had put all our preparations on hold and now I feel ready to prepare for our baby to arrive in April. We only found out this week - I am sure I will have much darker days to come whilst I remember the twin that never will be, but I also know that although my twinnie will never be forgotten, once our baby has arrived, she will not seem as important. I need to make sure I remain strong and happy and positive for what we have - he needs my love and happy hormones right now.

Lots of love to all of you early twin Mums, I hope this story does not make you panic. I know with this "unusual" pregnancy I soaked up everything I could find that was similar, good and bad and I wanted this story there to give people more information, more idea what to expect with doctors etc. I'm just sorry it had to end on a bad note :hugs:


----------



## xxxemsxxx

:hugs: so sorry for the loss of your small twin, RIP little one.

Can't imagine how you are feeling but I hope the rest of your pregnancy goes smoothly.

Take care. xx


----------



## lisababe5

Not sure what to say... Love and happy hormones sounds like a wonderful focus and you should rest assured that nothing you could have done differently would have changed anything. I have had a horrible experience throughout my pregnancy and I just wanted to send you lots of :hugs:
I also know the last thing you need is sympathy as this makes you feel worse- so focus your strength on your beautiful baby boy. xx


----------



## fidgets mammy

Ah hun. Rest in peace little miss. X


----------



## _Vicky_

So sorry for your loss - fly high little miss xxxxxxx


----------



## _Vicky_

So sorry for your loss - fly high little miss xxxxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks for sharing your story. So sorry about what happened. Congrats on your baby boy. She will watch over him xx


----------



## Anidae

I'm so so sorry to read this but am thankful that you have a healthy baby boy to look forward to. Thank you for sharing how strong you are xxx


----------



## LauraLoo1612

Thank you for sharing your story. I am so sorry for your loss. You sound like your focusing best you can for your little boy and I'm glad to hear he's healthy and happy.


----------



## san fran shan

I'm so sad to see Little Miss didn't make it. :hugs: Take care of yourself and your little miracle you still have growing.


----------



## wondertwins

So sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## nyba

I am so very sorry for your loss of Little Miss. Take care of yourself and wishing you and your family all the best.


----------



## greeneyes0279

Sorry for your loss! :hugs:


----------



## TatorMom

We lost our twin girls a couple weeks ago, but I still stop by the twin forum from time to time. I'm so very sorry for the loss of your little one, but so much congrats on your baby boy! He's an amazing blessing and lights up the darkness, so to speak, I'm sure. There may be times you have some down days, but your little boy will make it so much easier. After we lost a pregnancy at 16weeks we got pregnant with DS1 immediately after and he really brought us peace and immense happiness. Then we got our "bonus baby" DS2, who came 12mos 5days after DS1. 

Hugs :hugs:and Congrats:flower:


----------



## Miss_Bump

So so sorry for your loss xx


----------



## TattooMummy

Just read tyour story and wanted to say how sorry I am for your loss xxxx much love and hugs xxx


----------



## maggie111

I just wanted to thank you all for your love and support, I have read your messages every day :hugs:

We are feeling much better this week :)


----------



## Cabbage

Hi Maggie, I am late in reading this thread... It's because I have to be in a certain frame of mind to be able to read threads like this... really sorry to hear of the loss of your little girl. It's totally heartbreaking. I hope you find solace in your little boy... :hugs:


----------

